# New member, hi - thinking of opening a gym



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi all, I just joined up as my wife and I are seriously considering moving to Spain next year.

She already has two brothers that live in Spain and work in Gibraltar, one has married a Spainish lady and is pretty much a citizen now. So we have some contacts already. 

Main reason for joint the forum is to throw some ideas around and see what experienced people think, as I'm undecided about how to approach earning money.

I'm torn between starting a business or working in Gibraltar. My first choice would be my own business, opening a gym is the dream. Not so much a fitness gym, but one more dedicated to weight lifting and bodybuilding. 

So at the moment I have an idea to find a place that I could set up a gym, but also live in the same building? Am I totally dreaming?

Anywhere within half an hour or so of Gibraltar would be good.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm not going to be much help here I'm afraid, but I just remembered the old saying: 

How do you make a small fortune in Spain?




Bring a large one.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

That's me out then!

Not really after a fortune to be honest, just a better lifestyle. Working and running a gym, helping people get into shape would be great. The market is saturated in the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bigdrunk said:


> That's me out then!
> 
> Not really after a fortune to be honest, just a better lifestyle. Working and running a gym, helping people get into shape would be great. The market is saturated in the UK.


:welcome:

have a read of this recent thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/517202-fitness-instructors.html


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigdrunk said:


> That's me out then!
> 
> Not really after a fortune to be honest, just a better lifestyle. Working and running a gym, helping people get into shape would be great. The market is saturated in the UK.


It is here too. There is a recent thread about gyms/ fitness centres., i can't remember the title.
Our village, population 1008, has two gyms and a municipal pool and fitness centre.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Beat me to it!!


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Rightio, time for a rethink. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, just to buck the trend a new gym opened up here, big operation, just last year and seems to be doing well. There are always a lot of cars outside.
I think the people who have got jobs, who are the majority after all, have got money and they spend it.


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I need to research the bodybuilding/weight lifting scene a bit more over there. I'll be heading over in a couple of months for a scout about also. I'm thinking having a niche may be better than a generic fitness centre.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigdrunk said:


> I need to research the bodybuilding/weight lifting scene a bit more over there. I'll be heading over in a couple of months for a scout about also. I'm thinking having a niche may be better than a generic fitness centre.


How's your Spanish?


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

Non existent to be honest. I'm planning well in advance and right now just at the ideas stage. I'll probably end up working in Gibraltar, I'm a graphic designer and Apple tech support in my day job.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

bigdrunk said:


> Non existent to be honest. I'm planning well in advance and right now just at the ideas stage. I'll probably end up working in Gibraltar, I'm a graphic designer and Apple tech support in my day job.


Very wise! Starting a new business in a bureaucracy-ridden country like Spain is difficult enough for the locals, let alone someone who doesn't speak the language. You'd end up paying a fortune for translators and interpreters, and you wouldn't be able to understand most of your customers!


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Thinking of opening a gym in Spain! hmmmmmmmmm . . . . . . . rent a gym studio . . . stock it with modern gym equipment . . . be the instructor/fitness advisor . . . no knowledge of Spanish . . . spend months wading through Spanish red-tape; you will spend so much time alone that you will be fittest gym instructor in Europe. And if you decide to learn Spanish, still you will be the fittest British gym instructor in Europe speaking Spanish. Don't do it! [Before you queue up to have me shot . . . just think for a minute; I'm saving you a lot of money].


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, just to buck the trend a new gym opened up here, big operation, just last year and seems to be doing well. There are always a lot of cars outside.
> I think the people who have got jobs, who are the majority after all, have got money and they spend it.


Yes, maybe I should add to this that the fact that in my area there seems to be a slight growth in this area (this big place has opened up, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if this means that others have closed down), I'm not actually saying that it's a good idea for a non Spanish speaking foreigner to come over and set up gym just like that.
I think it's vital to speak Spanish or have Spanish speaking staff and you don't learn Spanish overnight, nor in one or even more years. 
Next I think you need to know the country, the area and your clients and that usually requires living amongst them for a considerable time. For example there's no point in scheduling lunchtime sessions at 12:00 because no Spaniard has lunch at 12:00, but you might not know that unless you live here.
Better to come over on the IT train and find out about the gym when you're over here.


----------



## ukexpat_58 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think you'll not have problems with the english in Gibraltar, however it's a small place in which citizens have all the services that you can imagine, some of them are public. I also think that is not a good idea... :-(


----------



## bigdrunk (Aug 12, 2014)

I appreciate all the responses, it's what I came here for. And I think your right, get over there working in the field I am experienced in and then get a feel for things. I could end up going in a totally different direction if that's whats required, as I said I'm just at the ideas stage for now.


----------

